# where they moving to?`



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Anybody know where the birds are moving to? (besides canada) I am wondering of there are ay on lake autubon? I have no idea but might go scouting somewhere around in the sentral nd. Think this is a good idea?

Thanks a lot, Ben


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I know Ben..idk if i wanna tell u or not thats all :lol:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Obviously the best thing to do is to just get out there and do it, there's birds out there you just have to find them. Anytime you go hunting its a good idea.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I am in Bismarck, does anyone think there is a chance of finding a few pockets of juvies in central nd? Lake Autubon maybe? IF anyone knows and doens't plan on going it would be great if you pm me and give me some info. Thanks again Ben


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

You are only going to find a few flocks flying around Audobon. Most have continued north. Lots of driving and difficult hunting if you want to do it around Audobon.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Have you been up to autubon?


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Haveyou been up there lately? IF you think there aren't going to be any birds there what area would you suggest? (around a town would help a lot)


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

We had about 50,000 snows and blues here on Mon. and Tues. On Weds. they were long gone. Still lots of canadas and now some mallards moving in.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

North14...Did you see all those birds across the road from you wed evening? I could see the funnel from a few miles back, looked nice. I guess they were thicker than hair on a dog across the river to the north since last week. I love all the noise the migrateing birds make, solid all day and night.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

any idea where they went from autubon? thanks again Ben


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Canada. :lol: :lol:


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

lol well i know that most of them went to Canada but are there any pockets north or northeast of autubon still hangin around cuz of the wind? Thanks , Ben


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

oh ya, if anyone has a general area me and my friend could hit (his mom will take us if we know there are some birds) i would greatly appreciate it if you pm'd me. thanks


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

Lots of geese hung up at the ND Canada border there is still A few stragglers around but most are north


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

what part of the nd canada border? thanks


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

aNYONE KNOW ABOUT RUGBY? oR MAYBE I SHOULD JUST GO ALONG HIGHWAY 2? I donno what to do? any help is awesome! thanks! (sorry about the caps lock)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Start at Rugby, zig zag NE.

If you're reading the reports, you'll see it's day by day so things could change. Right now it's beautiful out with no wind here...things could be moving.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I went home to Langdon(16miles south of border) for Easter and I did not see any snow geese. Lots of honkers around there, but that does us no good. I called a buddy of mine back home and he said he has seen one flock of snows. I am going back to Langdon next weekend, if the geese are around I will let you guys know. 
Went to Lidgerwood last weekend and seen a sight. The G & F estimated there was 1.5mil geese on the Tiawacan refugee down there. It was unbelievable.


----------



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

Last Saturday on the way up to Langdon we saw about 300,000 snows heading straight north just west of Larimore corner. In addition to the ones heading north we saw many other smaller flocks heading south probably because they ran into 24" of snow pack still on the ground in the Langdon area. If anyone has any info on the location of some snows between grand forks and devils lake it would be helpful.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

snowsforlife said:


> what part of the nd canada border? thanks


 I have herd up towards Minot area


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

there were a bunch of snows last night over the city of minot, didnt see any on the ground on the drive out here though.

mark


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

Went to Grand Forks today seen several thousand geese on the ground west of Thompson about 8 to 10 miles


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I was coming home from Minot Sunday from the ND Bowhunters convention. Tens of thousands of snows just west of Devils Lake visible from highway 2. Right at Chuches Ferry. I would think it may be good all week!


----------

